
Reports: Apple AirPower still overheating, may be “doomed to failure” - extarial
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1376807
======
wodenokoto
Meanwhile Ikea is wirelessly charging 3 devices on 1 mat [1]

[1]
[https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10308315/](https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10308315/)

~~~
screye
Aren't both devices different ?

The Ikea product is 3 wireless chargers that are connected to each other. The
apple mat however, seems to be attempting a system where you can place the
product anywhere on the mat and it just works. This does seem significantly
more difficult to me.

Isn't there a clear distinction between both products ?

~~~
wodenokoto
maybe from an engineering point.

But looking at the pictures of the apple mat, they line up line up devices
pretty neatly, just liked you'd have to do on a normal mat.

------
joshstrange
Does anyone else know about an announced Apple product that never came to
market? This feels like a first and pretty crazy they would announce it before
ironing out the bugs. My guess is they thought they were close and wanted a
piece of the wireless charging market so they announced it with 8/8+/X so that
some of the population would hold off for an Apple charging mat instead of
third party. I am very happy with my iPhone X and Anker charging mats
everywhere.

~~~
snowwrestler
The original white iPhone took way, way longer to bring to market than they
originally predicted. At one point people were speculating that it might never
happen. The problem was in getting the various plastic and glass pieces to
look fully white and the same tone.

Steve Jobs announced that Facetime would be open source and never happened,
apparently because he didn't check with any engineers or lawyers before making
the announcement.

------
FireBeyond
This doesn't seem like an overly complicated problem to me - I wonder why
they're having issues.

And by that I mean, I can buy wireless charging mats everywhere - hell, my
desk has one built in, cars are coming with them.

There's something "odd" about a product when a company can build things like
the XS, but not a charging mat that uses a well-supported standard.

~~~
paulornothing
Well right now charging mats require your product to be over a very specific
spot. They are trying to just require you to lay your item on the mat and have
it charge, no shifting it around and making sure it's in an optimum spot.

~~~
wool_gather
The Airpower was also supposed to support multiple -- very different --
devices at the same time (i.e., phone, watch, AirPods). Is this possibly also
a complicating factor?

